#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  Five Vs  The important keys in Big Data

## Bhavya

Big Data is connected with complex and huge datasets. Big data allows businesses to understand their business better and helps them arise meaningful information from the unstructured and raw data composed on a regular period. Big data also permits the businesses to take better business decisions assisted by data. To manage this devastating quantity of data it is often split down by using five V's methods.

Below are the five Vs used in Big data

*Volume*  Volume signifies the amount of data that is rising at a high rate i.e. data volume in Petabytes
*Velocity*  Velocity is the rate at which the data raises. Social media contributes to the main role in the velocity of increasing data.
*Variety*  Variety refers to the diverse data types i.e. several data setups like text, audios, videos, etc.
*Veracity*  Veracity refers to the uncertainty of the existing data. Veracity rises due to the high volume of data that carries incompleteness and inconsistency.
*Value* Value refers to rotating data into value. By rotating accessed big data into values, businesses may make revenue.

----------

